

For the Win, Cory Doctrow's new novel about economics and gaming blackmarket - rick_2047
http://craphound.com/ftw/download/

======
zacharypinter
Clever title... I thought the headline was complimenting his new novel, but
it's merely referring to it by name.

~~~
rick_2047
don't compliment me, the title is a general purpose headline element. You can
make many catchy headlines like

For the Win, FTW.

Online Black Markets, FTW

or a plain old Cory Doctorow FTW.

------
marcocampos
This is a guy that always gets my money no matter what book he puts out.
Treating your readers decently and going against Big Corp(TM) in terms of DRM
and customers freedom has something to do with it.

------
bobmoretti
If you're in Seattle, Cory Doctorow is reading from the book at the Sunset
Tavern this Friday the 14th:

[http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2010/04/23/3921514...](http://slog.thestranger.com/slog/archives/2010/04/23/3921514-save-
the-date-verse-chapter-verse-on-friday-may-14th)

------
DannoHung
How do I pay him? I don't want a physical copy of it.

~~~
kolektiv
He suggests in the foreword that you donate copies to schools - you can do so
at <http://craphound.com/ftw/donate/>. I think that's a great idea. More info
is available in the actual text as to why and how.

~~~
rufo
Cory Doctorow's Whuffie just went up several points in my mind after reading
that.

------
ElliotH
Cory Doctorow's Craphound podcast has a reading from the book (not this weeks
episode I don't think - but fairly recent - should still be in the feed). It's
really worth listening to especially if you don't have time to read the book
itself in the immediate future.

------
rick_2047
I tried to race the release of FTW with my reading of Makers. I don't remember
why I stopped reading it. (Maybe the part of the debacle of New works movement
was too much for me) but I failed. I am still in the middle of Maker and now
also in the middle of a dilemma should I read Makers, ftw or my Math text book
for the finals??

~~~
brg
I'm looking forward to reading this, but I had a similar experience reading
Makers. The second and third acts felt too contrived, and I really struggled
to finish it. The said, the first third is wonderful, and the short story
Print Crime is worth looking for.

